# HELP! My boy keeps attacking me!



## Rachel&Amelia (May 15, 2018)

Okay so here is the thing, I have two cockatiels. A girl who is very young and hand raised and a big ol' sweet heart (I think she might be close to three months old now?) and a boy who is an older gentleman bird. No clue how old. He is a rescue. And while he has never really wanted to be touched, in the last few days, he has become really aggressive with me. Now a part of me thinks it might be because of my little girl. We've only had her maybe a month now, and he has taken to attacking both me and her when I show her affection. He tries to bite me and if I move my hand away, he lashes out at her and pecks and makes her yell out. Twice the other day he tried flying at my face but I didn't acknowledge it bothering me. The day after that though, he let me whistle to him and came to just sit on my shoulder a couple times, which he has done once or twice in the past, and has always liked to perch near me when I whistle to him. He will eat treats from my hand in terms of like spray millet, and does allow my hand inside and around him if it is holding food. I am thinking maybe it is horomones making me so much more aggressive than normal. 

I know it is probably the wrong thing, but the past few days I have been catching him with a towel or sheet and putting him back in his cage (they have separate cages) when he attacks me as punishment, basically trying to convey he and she can't be out together if he's going to bite. I do only do this after making sure he has had a good bit of time out, but I still feel awful. I just am kind of at my wit's end, here guys. I love my birds. And it isn't even an option to get rid of him, I promised him when I got him that I would keep him (Cause he had been passed around a few times after his original owner died) I'm just stuck here. I try limiting his light (bc horomones?), but idk how to do that when he is still chattering away under his sheet. But also, like my little girl is so very young, Idk that he can be forming any attachment to her. Is this just basic jealousy? He won't let me touch him, but he also won't let me touch her? I just need help. Please!! HELP ME!


----------

